
Software Estimating – Tips (Risk First) - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/Estimates
======
bobm_kite9
Hi author here,

I’ve been working for a while on documenting a “Risk-First” approach to
understanding software development, which for me explains a lot of the
behaviours we espouse in Agile, Lean, DevOps etc.

However, I wanted to try and apply this to see what insights it brings to bear
on various development processes - starting with the Estimation process.

Hopefully this will be useful to some people.

I am currently working on scoping further pages explaining how risk
aversion/management is embedded in other practices involved in software
development, I would love to hear your thoughts on that.

